# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αγωγή, θα φύγει?

## Iwsif95

Για όσους είχαν/έχουν αποπραγματοποίηση /αποπρωσοποποίηση και ξεκίνησαν αγωγή...
Σας επιδεινωσε τα συμπτώματα στην αρχή? 
Είμαι στην 10γ μέρα αγωγής και είμαι χειρότερα,ίσως επηρεάζει το αυξημένο άγχος 
Ελπίζω να υποχωρήσει σύντομα 
Το έχω πάθει ξανά στο παρελθόν αλλά μου βγήκε κατά την διάρκεια μιας αγωγής με εσιταλοπρμη που δεν μου ταίριαξε καιλου και μόλις το σταματησα έφυγε.

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα.. Με εσιταλοπραμη πήγα και έχω Χαλια και το εκοψα..δεν μ έκανε αποπροσωποίηση τότε όμως ενώ τώρα παίρνω μινιτραν για κατάθλιψη και αγχώδης διαταραχή και έχω 15 μέρες με φουλ αποπροσωποιηση.. Δν βγαίνω καν έξω.. Για δουλειά με το ζόρι... Περιμένω να πάω ξανά στν γιατρό να με βοηθήσει δίνοντας μ άλλο Χαπι ίσως να με βοηθήσεις τν αποπροσωποιηση.. Εσύ τ παίρνεις;;

----------


## Iwsif95

> Καλησπέρα.. Με εσιταλοπραμη πήγα και έχω Χαλια και το εκοψα..δεν μ έκανε αποπροσωποίηση τότε όμως ενώ τώρα παίρνω μινιτραν για κατάθλιψη και αγχώδης διαταραχή και έχω 15 μέρες με φουλ αποπροσωποιηση.. Δν βγαίνω καν έξω.. Για δουλειά με το ζόρι... Περιμένω να πάω ξανά στν γιατρό να με βοηθήσει δίνοντας μ άλλο Χαπι ίσως να με βοηθήσεις τν αποπροσωποιηση.. Εσύ τ παίρνεις;;


Λες να οφείλεται στο μινιτραν? Πριν πόσο καιρό ξεκίνησες αυτό το φάρμακο? 
Έγω ξεκίνησα σεροξατ που το έχω ξαναπάρει με καλά αποτελέσματα αλλά αργεί να δράσει πλήρως σε εμένα. Είχα κάνει το λάθος να το σταματήσω μόνος στους 6 μήνες ενώ επερεπε να το παίρνω για ένα χρόνο .
Άνοιξη και καλοκαίρι ήμουν καλά, τώρα από φθινόπωρο ξεκινησαν πάλι οι αρνητικές σκέψεις υποχονδριαση και ψυχοσωματικα που μου γύρισαν όλα σε αποπραγνατοποίηση/αποπροσωποποίηση.
Τώρα εδώ και 10 μέρες που παίρνω την αγωγή έγινα χειρότερα

----------


## [email protected]

Παίρνω μινιτραν εδώ και 25 μέρες.. Στην αρχή δν είχα αποπροσωποίηση.. 3χω τώρα όμως 13 μέρες π έχω κ μάλιστα πολύ έντονη.. Δεν βγαίνω καν έξω.. Μεσα δν με πιάνει τοοσο έξω δν ξεωρ γτ.. Με το ζόρι πάω δουλειά.. Στν γιατρό μου π το είπα μ λέει από συσωρευμενο άγχος είναι κ μ αύξησε το μινιτραν σε 2 τν μέρα και μ έβαλε κ ζαναξ μέχρι να πάω στις 13 να με δει.. Δν ξέρω όμως με τν αποπροσωποιηση τ θα γίνει... Δν τν αντέχω άλλο. Εμένα με έπιανε από 13 χρονών αλλά ποτέ δ ηεξρα τι ήταν.. Μια ρχοταν μια έφευγε. Τώρα ανακάλυψα ότι είναι αυτό... Εσύ πως νιώθεις;;

----------


## Iwsif95

> Παίρνω μινιτραν εδώ και 25 μέρες.. Στην αρχή δν είχα αποπροσωποίηση.. 3χω τώρα όμως 13 μέρες π έχω κ μάλιστα πολύ έντονη.. Δεν βγαίνω καν έξω.. Μεσα δν με πιάνει τοοσο έξω δν ξεωρ γτ.. Με το ζόρι πάω δουλειά.. Στν γιατρό μου π το είπα μ λέει από συσωρευμενο άγχος είναι κ μ αύξησε το μινιτραν σε 2 τν μέρα και μ έβαλε κ ζαναξ μέχρι να πάω στις 13 να με δει.. Δν ξέρω όμως με τν αποπροσωποιηση τ θα γίνει... Δν τν αντέχω άλλο. Εμένα με έπιανε από 13 χρονών αλλά ποτέ δ ηεξρα τι ήταν.. Μια ρχοταν μια έφευγε. Τώρα ανακάλυψα ότι είναι αυτό... Εσύ πως νιώθεις;;


Και εμένα έξω με πιάνει ποιο πολύ 
Μιλάω και παρατηρώ την φωνή μου ,σαν να μην μιλάω εγώ σαν να μην με αναγνωρίζω, συναισθήματα δεν νιώθω έντονα, έχω αποσυρθεί από κοινωνικές συναναστρφοφες, όχι ότι ήμουν και ποτέ κοινωνικός. 
Τώρα έξω νιώθω μια θολούρα στο μυαλό, όλα κυλούν γρήγορα, δεν εστιάζω σε πρόσωπα, δεν αναγνωρίζω συναισθήματα είμαι και φαίνομαι απαθής και αυτό με αγχώνει και δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σαν άνθρωπος. 
Αυτό ξεκίνησε λίγο πριν ξεκινησω την αγωγή και το παρατήρησε η κοπέλα μου λόγο του "χαμένου" και απαθους βλεματος που έχω. Και εγώ το καταλάβαινα αλλά μόλις μου το επισήμανε πήρα τηλ τον γιατρό. Πριν το παθω είχα αρνητικές σκέψεις και μετά ψυχοσωματικα ,τέλος έσκασε αυτο και με την έναρξη της αγωγής έγινε ακόμη ποιο έντονο

----------


## [email protected]

Μίλα με τν γιατρό σου.. Ίσως αρχίζει κ σε πιανει η αγωγή και σ φύγει.. Εγω έξω άστο.. Δν μπρπω να βγω.. Εκεί π περπατάω νιωθω να μην ξέρω π βρίσκομαι ενώ γνωρίζω γύρω μ τα πάντα κ αναγνωρίσω αλλά σαν να μην είμαι εγώ εκεί 100%.δν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω.. Πως θα ξεπεραστεί όλο αυτό δν ξέρω.. Έχω φρικάρει κ εγώ... Ο γιατρός σ τι σ είπε; τν ενημέρωσες;;

----------


## Iwsif95

Καλημέρα
Θα τον ενημερώσω έτσι και αλλιώς όταν συμπληρωθούν δυο εβδομάδες, δηλαδή την Παρασκευή. Πιστεύω θα μου αυξήσει την δόση από 10 σε 20mg που είναι η ελάχιστη θεραπευτική όπως έγινε και την πρώτη φορά και είχα καλή απόκριση. Αργεί όμως να με πιάσει το φάρμακο αυτό και οι παρενέργειες είναι δύσκολες, δεν μου χορήγησε κάποιο αγχολυτικό αυτή τη φορά καθώς θεώρησε ότι δεν είμαι τόσο σοβαρά αλλά όπως και να χει οι παρενέργειες είναι παρενέργειες και δημιουργούν επιπλέον άγχος.
Ο ύπνος μου είναι χάλια, ξυπνάω στις 5-6 με άγχος και κοιμάμαι λίγο και ξανά ξυπνάω αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Νομίζω ότι δεν κοιμάμαι και καταλαβαίνω τα όνειρα που βλέπω που είναι ότι να ναι,και νομίζω ότι χάνω τον έλεγχο των σκεψεβν μου. Στο smartwatch είδα ότι μπαίνω σε φάση rem εκείνη την ώρα οπότε πρόκειται για όνειρα και όχι για σκέψεις. Γενικά ο ύπνος αναστατώθηκε αρκετά με την έναρξη της αγωγής. 
Μετά τον μήνα αρχίζει και στρώνει σταδιακά

----------


## [email protected]

Ναι ειχα κ εγώ παρενέργειες από το. Μινιτραν ήταν η 1η φορά π παίρνω τέτοια φάρμακα και μ ερχόταν ολο πλ δύσκολο.. Εγω πέφτω ξερή γαι ύπνο λες κια πάω σε άλλο κόσμο αλλά πολλά όνειρα, σαν να κοιμάμαι πολύ βαθιά.. Δεν ακούω τπτ όταν κοιμάμαι.. Δν ξέρω γτ έτσι... Το θέμα μ εμένα τώρα είναι με τν αποπροσωποιηση δν μπορώ να βγωω έξω καθόλου.. Δν ξέρω τ να κάνω

----------


## peter84

ναι ακριβως ο υπνος είναι πολύ βαθύς σαν να πέφτεις με κλινική διαδικασία. Αγχώνομαι γιατί είμαι σαν αποβλακωμένος στη δουλειά κ στη σχολή κ το τραγικό είναι οταν με βλέπω να μην είμαι συναισθηματικά όπως ξέρω με τους αγαπημένους μ ! Το περιγράφω σαν ένδειξη , με χαλαρώνει πολύ ο αυνανισμός κ το σεξ.

----------

